
Yahoo (YHOO) to Acquire BrightRoll in $640M Cash Deal - nikunjk
http://www.streetinsider.com/Hot+Corp.+News/Yahoo!+(YHOO)+to+Acquire+BrightRoll+in+$640M+Cash+Deal/10000333.html
======
jameshk
Yahoo has to slow down acquiring companies. Some of the companies they acquire
have helped them, but a large amount of them have done almost nothing. They
should be saving cash.

